# Meteorologia Agualva-Cacem 21/24 de Dezembro 2007?



## Fatima Suzana (29 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Podem informar-me do estado do tempo em Agualva-Cacem entre os dias 21 a 24 de Dezembro 2007? Chuva, intemperies, etc.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Meteorologia*

Segundo estes meteogramas não existiu precepitação excepto no dia 21 mas foi bastante fraca e durante a madrugada...quanto a temperaturas rondaram os 16ºC/17ºC de máximas e mínimas de 8ºC/9ºC.

Se precisares de informação mais detalhada diz que nós podemos tentar arranjar.


----------

